# Size matters



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Had a very nice grade last night with the biggest being 23.5. We spooked him and he just ran parallel with the beach for 20 yds and there he was. Pulled a page from Bamafan's book. Dropped in at 4am and quit at sunrise.


----------



## Dirt Ball (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow...I so need to take up jigging! Nice spread!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Great haul Lope !!! Terry (bamafan611) helped me to learn AL this year and thanks to his help I killed a lot of fish this year.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

My buddy got both sheepshead in one shot. Terry really knows what he's doing. I'm just putting in LOTS of time on the water.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby ///Now thats a great night. Quality of fish is excellent and those mornings can be productive. GREAT JOB LOPE


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice catch! It'd be nice to read what the tides were doin when folks post. Pics of rigs/setups would be helpful too, and may save viewer questioning. Good yob! :thumbup:


----------

